# Tortoise tattoo....help.



## theelectraco (Jun 8, 2013)

I need help guys...I'm getting a tattoo tomorrow of my tortoise, and I was trying to find some good angles for inspiration. I'm gunna take a few pics of my actual tortoise to incorporate the markings and colors of mine, but wanted some help with picking a pose lol.


Post some clean frontal red foot pics please! 


0.1.0 Dachshund
0.0.1 Redfoot
1.0.0 Greek 
0.0.1 Crested Gecko


----------



## wellington (Jun 8, 2013)

Look on N2TORTS threads. He has lots of pics.


----------



## theelectraco (Jun 8, 2013)

I like this one so far




0.1.0 Dachshund
0.0.1 Redfoot
1.0.0 Greek 
0.0.1 Crested Gecko


----------



## jerbs (Jun 8, 2013)

Nice. A slight downward angle could be cool.


----------



## dlrowe (Jun 8, 2013)

I think the first pose would look the best

Sent from my PG86100 using TortForum mobile app


You might want to bring a few photos in to the artist, have them tell you what would look best or easier for them. Good luck! Hope you post a pic when its finished!

Sent from my PG86100 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## theelectraco (Jun 8, 2013)

The artist wasn't down for the tortoise so I'm getting my dogs portrait. Can't complain about free.


0.1.0 Dachshund
0.0.1 Redfoot
1.0.0 Greek 
0.0.1 Crested Gecko


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jun 8, 2013)

theelectraco said:


> The artist wasn't down for the tortoise so I'm getting my dogs portrait. Can't complain about free.



what? boo!!

I have toyed with the idea of getting a tort tattoo. And free would have been such the bonus


----------



## AustinASU (Jun 8, 2013)

Free can go both ways lol


----------



## 7oasty23 (Jun 8, 2013)

AustinASU said:


> Free can go both ways lol



^This^ Last "free" tattoo I got cost me about 300 to get covered up.


----------



## theelectraco (Jun 8, 2013)

I have plenty of tats and would not let anyone under qualified touch me don't worry lol.


0.1.0 Dachshund
0.0.1 Redfoot
1.0.0 Greek 
0.0.1 Crested Gecko


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jun 8, 2013)

@7oasty.. Oh no! (you know everyone reading this now wonders what that was LOL)

Maybe I'll just stick with my 1 tat and leave it at that!


----------



## theelectraco (Jun 8, 2013)

Team Gomberg said:


> @7oasty.. Oh no! (you know everyone reading this now wonders what that was LOL)
> 
> Maybe I'll just stick with my 1 tat and leave it at that!



They are addicting!


0.1.0 Dachshund
0.0.1 Redfoot
1.0.0 Greek 
0.0.1 Crested Gecko


----------



## 7oasty23 (Jun 8, 2013)

Team Gomberg said:


> @7oasty.. Oh no! (you know everyone reading this now wonders what that was LOL)
> 
> Maybe I'll just stick with my 1 tat and leave it at that!



Don't have a before, it was supposed to be a crow, ended up a grayish blob. Had to go big to cover it up.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jun 8, 2013)

Oh man...
my 4 year would love the cover up. he is a big batman fan. the 1960's movie is his favorite! LOL


----------



## Jlant85 (Jun 9, 2013)

dude loook up this one tortoise god. genbu. google it!


----------



## SpdTrtl (Jun 9, 2013)

That is a great cover up. I think it was wise decision not to get a tortoise there, that's a prime piece of real estate.
I have a tortoise tat but It's colorful and small, on the inside of my wrist. You can still get your tort tat as there is always room for more...


----------



## mctlong (Jun 9, 2013)

7oasty23 said:


> Don't have a before, it was supposed to be a crow, ended up a grayish blob. Had to go big to cover it up.



Thats a great cover-up. 

Theelectraco - Bummer about not getting a tort tattoo, what kind of dog do you have? I'd love to see pics of the finished tat when you get it.


----------



## theelectraco (Jun 10, 2013)

mctlong said:


> 7oasty23 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't have a before, it was supposed to be a crow, ended up a grayish blob. Had to go big to cover it up.
> ...



Dachshund!


0.1.0 Dachshund
0.0.1 Redfoot
1.0.0 Greek 
0.0.1 Crested Gecko


----------



## goReptiles (Jun 11, 2013)

Shouldn't it be your choice of tattoo? Kind of odd even if it is free. I have a tortoise tattoo but not of any of my torts. Just an image I found online.


----------



## theelectraco (Jun 12, 2013)

Just got it done. It's not perfect but I'm happy!! The eyes are suppose to have the glare FYI. 


0.1.0 Dachshund
0.0.1 Redfoot
1.0.0 Greek






0.1.0 Dachshund
0.0.1 Redfoot
1.0.0 Greek


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jun 12, 2013)

Well it does look like your dog. Close to life size too 


Heather
Sent from my Android TFO app


----------



## theelectraco (Jun 12, 2013)

My arm is on FIREEEEEE. Sleeping will be fun tonight.


0.1.0 Dachshund
0.0.1 Redfoot
1.0.0 Greek


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jun 12, 2013)

I bet it is! Was it all done in one shot?

Heather
Sent from my Android TFO app


----------



## theelectraco (Jun 12, 2013)

Yah only took about an hr and 45 mins


0.1.0 Dachshund
0.0.1 Redfoot
1.0.0 Greek


----------

